# Model 3 - Driving Impression



## Lorenzo (Sep 26, 2016)

There's another video on youtube from OCDetailing. This guy clearly doesn't know what he's talking about. It's really frustrating he's putting these videos out there, which IMO, are not making the Model 3 its justice. One of the things he mentions, is the turning radius compared to Model S. He claims that the Model 3 turning radius is much worse than Model S...... Knowing that Model S is quite longer and has a bigger wheelbase compared to Model 3, it doesn't really make much sense to me. I couldn't be wrong though. Trev, you drove the Model 3, what are your thoughts on the turning radius? You need to reveal your video so we can all be informed about the Model 3, rather than watching this guy who is not even prepared on his videos.

Thanks!

Here's the video:


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

The commentary in his videos is frustrating when inaccurate or not put in the right perspective. It's upsetting that those who don't know better will take it for fact.
For me, though, I'm glued to the videos looking at every detail I can absorb. He's doing a good job feeding our Model 3 appetites while we wait.
...or maybe it's really just more Tesla anti-selling till they are through the backlog!


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I seem to like everything this guy doesn't in the video.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

he has had that red car for way too long.... what brand new owner would let it sit down there for that long?!

his turning radius comment makes no sense either. says it's like a high performance sports car and very tight, but would require a 3 or 4 point turn to get into a parking space... how bad of a driver is he if it takes 4 attempts to get into any parking space at Whole Foods in any car?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

As others of have said -- I really dislike this guy's videos on many levels. Best watched on mute


----------



## DaGlot (Apr 4, 2016)

Is steering sensitivity tunable on the S and X? I'm assuming everything including steering wheel feedback is decoupled electrically since autopilot controls it all. Perhaps he is just not liking something which can be tuned in a setting or will be tunable with an update.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

DaGlot said:


> Is steering sensitivity tunable on the S and X? I'm assuming everything including steering wheel feedback is decoupled electrically since autopilot controls it all. Perhaps he is just not liking something which can be tuned in a setting or will be tunable with an update.


I can confirm on the S it's a yes, so I assume so on X.

You can choose between: Comfort, Standard, or Sport


----------



## DaGlot (Apr 4, 2016)

So he is probably used to a certain steering wheel turn to front wheel movement ratio in the S's he's worked on. Maybe a good question in FAQ thread for the early TM3 owners. I did think his commentary ran a little critical in many small ways.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Adjusting the steering settings should not have any effect on the turning radius of the car. The “feel” of the wheel may be different but the turning radius at full lock would not change.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> As others of have said -- I really dislike this guy's videos on many levels. Best watched on mute


I don't even watch them anymore... sound & video out...


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

A short turning radius is a delight. I'm hoping the Model 3 is fairly good.


----------



## DaGlot (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike I agree you are defining turning radius correctly. The OC detailing guy I think is using the term to mean the steering wheel to front wheel movement ratio - which as the group has shown is adjustable. Don't want to discourage TM3 videos while we wait but it seems this fellow is off the mark. He also doesn't acknowledge that the car he is using may not have all the updates and is an 'insiders build'.


----------



## UncleT (Apr 9, 2017)

I was at Tesla yesterday scheduling a Model S test drive and they actually directed me to these videos.


----------



## RCvetter (Sep 13, 2017)

He doesn't seem to know much about the car at all. I turned it off after a few minutes because it annoyed me too much. :tearsofjoy:


----------

